# Stent Removal - I need a CPT code



## Melonyw (May 6, 2009)

I need a CPT code for a vascular stent removal that was in the femoral artery. The Dr. removed it with out using a cath or the guide wires, this is the discription he is giving over the phone  What I assume he is saying he was like dissecting the area.


----------



## jerseygirl66 (May 9, 2009)

I would tell him that you need to see an operative report before you could give an accurate code.


----------

